# How do I get cool side temp down?



## stuart87

Im setting up a viv for a bearded dragon.
My tank is 48 x 24 x 24 and I have a 100w heat emitter on a dimming thermostat , my temps are. Basking spot 38c - 39c warm side around 34c and cool side is 28c -30c
I obviously need to get my cool sides temp down to 24c-25c but how? Since my basking spot and warm side is pritty much where it needs to be, I cant realy turn heat off.

Ive had the tank set up for 4 days at the time I took these temps, and temps were taken with a digital thermometer

Any suggestions would be great


----------



## Meko

your basking spot needs to be higher really if i remember correctly - more towards 45c. 
it's all down to probe placement really, raise your basking spot and to take that temperature higher and move the probe about till everything falls into place.


----------



## TEENY

Adjust the basking light so that the heat stays mostly at that end, pointing straight down to floor would create a hot spot, make sure you have probe in this spot and probe at afr end, if temps at cold end are too warm still ad another vent, this will generally bring it down a degree or two


----------



## chewy86

The other options are adding ventilation up the cool end or seeing if a smaller bulb will get the basking spot you want but not transfer the heat aswell to the cool end with not being as powerful. Where are you measuring your basking spot? near to bulb where they tend to bask or floor level? have seen this done and is obviously wrong and making it too hot everywhere not just cool end.


----------



## stuart87

My thermostat probe is on the side of the viv just under the heat lamp... Is this ok or should I have it somewhere else?


----------



## nutmonkey

In my 4ft viv I have the dimming thermostat set at 84 (28 ) and the probe is placed roughly middle of the viv at floor level. 

This is giving me temps of 110-115 (43-46) basking spot, approx 90 (32) hot end & 78-81 (25-27) cool end.

It took a bit of time to get temps right, I moved the stat probe closer & further away from the basking spot until I got it right and had to lower the basking spot bulb a little to get that temp where I wanted it. I use a 100w R80 from B&Q


----------



## stuart87

stuart87 said:


> My thermostat probe is on the side of the viv just under the heat lamp... Is this ok or should I have it somewhere else?


Bump ^^ Should I move my probe?


----------



## robzab

stuart87 said:


> Bump ^^ Should I move my probe?


Probe should be at cool end, a couple of inches of the ground and a few inches from the side


----------



## nutmonkey

nutmonkey said:


> In my 4ft viv I have the dimming thermostat set at 84 (28 ) and *the probe is placed roughly middle of the viv at floor level.*
> 
> This is giving me temps of 110-115 (43-46) basking spot, approx 90 (32) hot end & 78-81 (25-27) cool end.
> 
> It took a bit of time to get temps right, I moved the stat probe closer & further away from the basking spot until I got it right and had to lower the basking spot bulb a little to get that temp where I wanted it. I use a 100w R80 from B&Q


^^:whistling2:^^


----------



## stuart87

Ok put the probe in the middle and im now getting temps of around 27c cool end, 33c hot end but still only 38c basking spot... my heat lamp is approx 10" from my basking spot is this right/ok?


----------



## nutmonkey

You can move the basking light down a bit, I had to do this to get right basking temp. Just keep adjusting it's position until you get it :2thumb:


----------



## jools

The trick is to get the ambient temps in the viv right first - by trial and error with the placement of the stat probe (halfway along the viv, about a couple of inches off the floor is a good place to start) and the stat setting. You may find that the type of bulb you use has a large effect. I like a tight spot reflector bulb - 75W may (even tho you are using a stat) give better results. It should - as mentioned before - be pointing straight down if your cool side is too warm.

Once you have the ambient temperatures right you need to raise or lower the basking spot until you get the right temperature there (thermometer placed at the basking spot - even if only for while you are setting up.


----------

